# 50 Schwinn World CL find



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2020)

My friend picked this up for me a couple nights ago in his area, and I grabbed it from him this morning. Nice original bike except grips, I have some nice oval script ones to replace these. This is the girls version to my 53 of the same color.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice looking girl that hasn't been molested.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice one. I don't see that dark blue color often. Early 50s with that NW badge and that style saddle.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 17, 2020)

It’ll look great next to this one.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 18, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> My friend picked this up for me a couple nights ago in his area, and I grabbed it from him this morning. Nice original bike except grips, I have some nice oval script ones to replace these. This is the girls version to my 53 of the same color.View attachment 1268524



The rims look nice and clean. Are they chrome or stainless?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2020)

Oilit said:


> The rims look nice and clean. Are they chrome or stainless?



Not sure yet, might clean it up this weekend. I’ll do the magnet test!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2020)

All cleaned up and looks great next to the 53!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 17, 2020)

WIsh I had a 26" in that color. Here's the 24" 1952 I saved from becoming scrap metal a few years back.


----------

